# PS4 Viral: Hadouken Cabs: Hadouken Cabs



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2013)

WTH is going on? o_O 



Site



SF for PS4 reveal soon? Ultra maybe ported to PS4... If Sony manages to make it exclusive... Oh dear god


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2013)

only Capcock suckers would buy a PS4 port of a SF game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wait.......this was real? I thought it was Maximillion trolling again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2013)

Dumb move if true.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2013)

It won't be USF4, that much is certain. Too much 360 support for that to happen. SF5 (or Alpha 4, whatever) might be Sony exclusive though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope it's a Crazy Taxi rip off game staring Street Fighter characters.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 10, 2013)

watch this be a move only wii-style game where the purpose of the game is to beat up on cars with SF characters. "PS4, bringing your favorite series into the world of motion control!!"


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I hope it's a Crazy Taxi rip off game staring Street Fighter characters.



That would be awesome!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> That would be awesome!



Shoot hadoukens at the incoming traffic!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2013)

HADOUKEN CABS IS A FUCKING THING NOW!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dR28fXFDMI[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

If it's an Ultra port, then it's just Capcom milking it. If it's gonna be Alpha4 or SF5 exclusive on PS4, then I still say it's a dumb move.


----------

